# Ayuda con Eagle pcb



## velaki (Mar 30, 2007)

Hola espero que alguien puede hecharme una mano porque estoy un poco pegado con este programa, resulta que he hecho un circuito electrico en Eagle, pero al pasarlo al fotolito, en el esquema que me sale (con los hilitos en amarillo) ahi varias conexiones que no se efectuan y algunas de las conexiones a GND tampoco me salen, no se porque será, espero q vosotros me orienteis al respecto porke llevo poco tiempo usando este programilla. Ademas quisiera saver si ahi alguna opcion que me organice los componentes automaticamente tanto en esquema de pistas como en el fotolito, o eso habria que hacerlo de manera manual?

GRACIAS....


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 30, 2007)

Los hilos amarillos son el llamado "nido de ratas" o "rat's nest" en inglés.
Esas son las redes no cableadas. Por eso es que no aparecen al imprimirlas.
Debes cablear el circuito! Usa el botón de "Route" o el autoenrutador.

Saludos


----------



## germannorambuena (Abr 9, 2007)

Amigos del foro, les cuento que el unico programa que puedo hacer funcionar a medio pelo para diseñar pcb es el eagle.

el problema es que no se setearlo para que me diseñe la placa en solo una cara ya que siempre me da dos capas de pistas "rojas y azules."

Espero algun buen samaritano me pueda decir puntualmente como hacerlo ya que que tengo un pdf en español pero es muy superficial y ademas como no estoy muy habituado con el lenguaje  que usa, quedo muy limitado.

Ademas nesecito poder  cambiar el tamaño de la placa y tampoco se como hacerlo.

Esperando en vuestra buena voluntad me despido atte.


----------



## mpilarcf (Abr 18, 2007)

Hola:

No sé si ya te lo habrán solucionado pero para poder poner todas las pistas en una cara cuando le das al autorouter en la pestaña general aparecen dos opciones con una pestaña cada una:

1 Top (cara de componentes)
16 Bottom (cara de soldadura)

coloca la pestaña de una de las opciones  en N/A y te colocará las pistas en una sola cara.

Si eliges 1 Top las pistas serán azules y si eliges la 16 Bottom las pistas serán rojas.

Un saludo


----------



## mcrven (Abr 18, 2007)

Hola germannorambuena, ya te respondieron correctamente como se hace para que imprimas una sola cara.

Respecto de las dimensiones de la paca, fijas la opción *select*, en el PCB Editor claro está. Colocas la cruz sobre el borde que quieres mover y lo llevas hasta donde lo necesitas.

Recuerda que la versión Freeware y la versiín Lite, solo te permiten reducir las dimensiones de la placa. Las dimensiones máximas permitidas son de 1/2 Eurocard, o sea 8 cm X 8 cm.

Saludos: mcr


----------



## germannorambuena (Abr 19, 2007)

Amigos, les agradezco vuestras respuestas, voy a poner manos a la obra y les comento como me fue.

Espero me resulte bien o si no creo que los voy a molestar de nuevo.

Un abrazo


----------



## colinovsky (Nov 26, 2008)

Hola soy  nuevo en el foro, me gustaría despejar algunas dudas que tengo acerca de la instalación de eagle, yo tengo instalada la versión V4.16 la cual descargue de la pagina de Cadsoft, sin embargo, necesito realizar  impresos más grandes de lo que te permite esta versión que es gratis, descargue un crack y me permitio realizar los impresos de cualquier tamaño, pero al momento de cerrar Eagle y querer abrir de nuevo el diseño que estaba realizando este no me lo permite. ¿Qué necesito hacer para que esto no me ocurra?


----------



## mabauti (Nov 26, 2008)

no lo vas a poder abrir, necesitaras hacerlo de nuevo en la version actual; mi recomendacion es que utilices la version free y si necesitas mas espacio divide al circuito en modulos.


----------



## colinovsky (Nov 27, 2008)

Y en alguna otra versión de eagle crees que podría realizar diseños de cualquier tamaño?, porque de hecho mi circuito esta hecho por modulos solo que van conectados a esta tarjeta principal que la que no puedo realizar por su tamaño. 

Gracias por su ayuda. Saludos!


----------



## pic-man (Nov 27, 2008)

colinovsky dijo:
			
		

> ¿Qué necesito hacer para que esto no me ocurra?


Puedes comprar una licencia. Existe una versión "Non-Profit" que te permite usar el programa como si se tratara de una licencia standard. El problema es que esas licencias no son baratas, ni siquiera la Non-Profit ya que cuesta 125 dólares.

Puedes usar un serial pero como te pudiste dar cuenta eso no sirve ya que todos los diseños que hagas los habrás hecho con una versión pirata y el programa se da cuenta.

La única solución es limitarte al espacio de la versión Light que son 100x80mm o usar algún otro programa que te permita trabajar en un área mayor. Yo cuando he tenido que hacer una placa de mas de 10x8cm he dividido todo por módulos, al final es un poco mas dificil pero eagle es el programa con el que más comodo me siento.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 27, 2008)

Oye Pic-Man, parece que andas un poco desactualizado con los precios del EAGLE.

Te adjunto lo último que han publicado: http://www.cadsoftusa.com/prices.htm

OJO:  Sólo la versión PRO permite hacer placas de cualquier tamaño.

Saludos:

PD: velaki, haz el diagrama por partes y las empalmas después de imprimirla. Ese ensamble lo llevas a fotolito


----------



## pic-man (Nov 27, 2008)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Oye Pic-Man, parece que andas un poco desactualizado con los precios del EAGLE.


La versión Non-Profit cuesta 125 dólares, es una versión equivalente a la Standard de 747 dólares, pero la non-profit es un precio especial para hobbistas y estudiantes que NUNCA JAMÁS van a usar el software con fines comerciales.

Y si, cuesta 125 dólares.


----------

